# egg donor while nursing



## tulsidas (Jun 2, 2006)

dont know who can answer this question, or if anyone has done this before so i am going to post this question a few places:

my dear sister has been labled infertile after doing all the tests and methods out there. so she has asked me about egg donation, and of corse i want to do it to help her.

my situation is that my DD just turned one year and NURSES ALL OF THE TIME. i have not gotten her to eat anything except a cracker and i dont think she has ever missed a nursing.

when you donate an egg you are put onto fertiliy drugs which are the same hormone that your body already produces and the DR. does not think it would harm my DD... ANY THOUGHTS??
his concern is the general anestia i would need to take.

also he was concerned about it being hard on my reproductive health because i am nursing and also wanting to get pregnant a few months after the procedure.

she is thinking about doing this in 3 months.

any advice????
any stories????


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I think it's great that you want to help your sister. I don't have any personal experience.

You could contact LLL or a IBCLC consultant and ask them to look up the drugs in Hale's book or other resources.

Possibly talk to a second Dr?

How fast does your hormone level go back to normal after? I'm thinking if it reduced milk supply how long before your supply could build back up?


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Talk to multiple doctors. Don't take "he/she doesn't think it will harm my kid" as an answer. You need to know that YES it will harm your kid or NO it won't for certain.


----------



## cmoma (Aug 3, 2006)

Tulsidas

I donated eggs about 2 yrs ago now (wow can't believe it was that long ago) It was for my Aunt. My son was only a few months old when I broached the subject with her and was close to 7 months when things started to finalize. I had not yet gotten my period and that was the first thing. The Dr really felt that it would be best for me to wean my son before starting the hormones, mostly so that I would get a normal period, more of a concern with the natural ones and the injections not working together,(I think) I'll have to check back into my file and see if I can pull anything up. I just remember that he really wanted me to have had my period b4 starting. My aunt is very pro BF'ing and thankfully understood my want to nurse through to a year. So he was weaned with out much problem on his first birthday.

I will get back to you on this as my brain is not working and I can not remember what he had said about the whole thing.

It is an amazing thing that you are doing/going to do. Feel free to ask anyother questions you may have.
I do not regret it for a second!!

Christina


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

The medications you must take are not meds you can take while BFing. So no, you couldn't be BFing and doing an egg donation cycle. Not only that, but BFing messes with your hormones, so it can mess with your production and therefore screw the cycle up. :/


----------

